# Two Ways to Fry White Bass



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Left side below is the classic straight in the oil with some minced garlic. On the right is a little bit more elaborate. Lemon grass, some curry, and a couple of other spices I can't name. Both are great with home made fish sauce, sautÃ©ed veggies in the same oil left side white bass was fried in, and white steamed rice. While some fish for game, I fish it to eat.  While we are on the topic, wanted to get your opinion on something.

I'm very close to salt water, if I was to fish a limit of flounders, five outside of November, is it legal to trade with someone who, say fished a limit of white bass? 

Matt, I'll bring some of the right side fishes already marinated so you can try it. If you like, more will be handed to you next time I see you.


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

looks yummy Hop. the all dressed and spiced up ones looks awesome....


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

mmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!! thanks!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks Dan and chucktx, I've updated the picture to show final product. Veggies of the day is baby bok choy.


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

wow, the veggies look terrific!!!!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks chucktx, the secret is to cook it in the same oil the WB was fried in. And don't over cook, just seer the outside, leave the inside crunchy. The fish oil will soak into the veggie and enhances the flavor! We like baby bok choy, Chinese broc, and another asian veggie that just taste well with fried fish. Believe it or not, sliced sweet star fruit taste GREAT with fried WB!!!!


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Looks great. I have a lot of whites in my freezer. You fry them with no cornmeal? Just minced garlic ? Can you elaborate on prep? Always looking to try new ways to eat my fish.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

kevina1 said:


> Looks great. I have a lot of whites in my freezer. You fry them with no cornmeal? Just minced garlic ? Can you elaborate on prep? Always looking to try new ways to eat my fish.
> 
> Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


Just got done eating some. Here's how to do so:

Mince some garlic, drop it into heated oil. Then take it out. The longer you leave the garlic in the hot oil, the more garlic flavored the fried fish will have. After taking cooked garlic out, drop your WB in and fry to a golden brown. First on medium heat, then light heat. See cutting pattern in picture to cook them faster.

As for the lemon grass with curry, I'll have to ask. But it involves at least one day of marinating. And you can freeze it marinated.

Happy cooking.
Hop


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to thaw some out for tomorrow. Let you know how it turns out.

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

When I met the Filipino she knew 21 ways to cook fish but had never seen any rolled in meal and deep fried.
I can honestly say after spending nearly half of my life in Asia that we ****** or round eyes do not know much about cooking and eating seafood.
​


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

If I can catch a large striped bass or a big enough hybrid bass, you will see steamed bass with rice paper, herbs, and sauce. There's a couple of other ways to cook WB too, I'll post next time. Hmm, might as well make video!!!!!


----------



## kevina1 (Apr 29, 2010)

You scale them out? Mine are all filet, will it fry as good your way if they are filleted?

Sent from my DROID4 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, scales are gone. They should fry just as well, just make sure to not burn. I take it you don't have any skin?


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

I;m interested in your homemade fish sauce. Can you share the recipe?


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

whistech said:


> I;m interested in your homemade fish sauce. Can you share the recipe?


I'll have to ask, I know there's at least six ingredients. I don't think momma/grandma will share this information, but they will gladly make you a bottle!


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

Hopn, could I suggest that you make us a video the next time you cook white bass like this? We could watch it on youtube and learn how. I am very open to new cooking adventures and would love to try this. My daughter is in culinary school and I know she would be interested also.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Git$um said:


> Hopn, could I suggest that you make us a video the next time you cook white bass like this? We could watch it on youtube and learn how. I am very open to new cooking adventures and would love to try this. My daughter is in culinary school and I know she would be interested also.


I plan to. A couple of people have made the same request. This will complete the loop in my fishing excursions. Hook'em & Cook'em.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Looks tastey!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Hop, if you will make some marinade I will find some fish for it. I am sure someone will help me catch a fish or 2.

Matt


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Mattsfishin said:


> Hop, if you will make some marinade I will find some fish for it. I am sure someone will help me catch a fish or 2.
> 
> Matt


I don't think my mom will just make the marinade by itself. But she does have a bag of marinated fish just for you.


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Nice looking grub. So the one on the right has some additional spices which are on the skin. Do you eat the skin too. Sorry for the dumb question but I don't believe I have ever eaten the skin on a fish. Now chicken, I would rather eat the skin than the meat!


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

GSMAN said:


> Nice looking grub. So the one on the right has some additional spices which are on the skin. Do you eat the skin too. Sorry for the dumb question but I don't believe I have ever eaten the skin on a fish. Now chicken, I would rather eat the skin than the meat!


The spices had a 24 chance to soak into the fish meat. So besides skin, the meat takes on a different taste. Yes we eat the skin. After rubbing some vinegar on it, removes most of the fish oil. Then the skin fried up nice and crispy, just like chicken skin under hot oil.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot (Sep 14, 2005)

Now that all looks GOOD!!!


----------



## Eagle180 (Oct 24, 2009)

Looks tasty! 

I've never had fish fried up with the skin left on.. I always filet my fish and coat with Zatarains seasoned fish fry. But, from the looks of that pic, I may have to give that a try.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks delicious. When I was a kid we would scale the fish and my Mom would cook it like yours.. Never had any special sauce though. It was tatar sauce or ketchup.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks MrsTroutsnot.

I can't speak for the rest of the Asian community, but at least in my house, and a couple of others I know, the concept of filet is foreign to us. We eat the skin, and mostly fry or prepare the fish whole minus entrails and sometimes head.

I'll see what I can do to make a video.


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Thats some pretty good looking eating there, I wonder how crappie would taste cooked like that. That picture is making me hungry.


----------



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

looks awesome, a dish like that at any restaurant would run $40++ easy!!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

Hell yeah u can trade. Just make sure u are not over the possession limit.


----------



## hopn (Jul 5, 2012)

FishRoadie, we have fried the only crappie I caught the same way. Though I like it, mom, said the meat is not as dense, she prefers WB. No biggy, it taste great to me!!!! I agree WhiteSquall, which is why I like fishing more often now. Thanks Fishin' Soldier, just wanted to get a second confirmation. Agree about the possession limit.

I think at the next fish fry, I'll know what to bring.  Veggies, fish sauce, and fried WB/Crappies!!!!!!!!! Whatever I can't catch, I'm sure the community will help provide. That will ensure everyone will have some tasty WB/Crappies Viet style!


----------



## chucktx (Sep 12, 2011)

ya know, i just had some steelhead trout for dinner...on the grill. i relooked at your photos and am hungry again!!!!!!!! i would also like to view a video......


----------

